# تخطيط الدماغ



## Hussein Alnassan (10 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إذا كان يوجد فكرة عن جهاز Eeg الذي يستخدم من أجل تخطيط الدماغ 
مبدأ العمل الفيزيولوجي
البارامترات الكهربائية لعمله 
و النتائج المرجعية
إذا أمكن ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (11 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي انظر في هذه الروابط من منتدانا 
نبذة بسيطة عن تخطيط الدماغ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t32969.html

معلومات عن جهاز ال eeg جهاز تخطيط الدماغ
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92767.html

E E G 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t41526.html

EEG System 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t38122.html



 التخطيط الكهربائي للدماغ – Electroencephalograph EEG 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t68019.html

واتمنى ان تجد ما تحتاجه هنا


----------



## Hussein Alnassan (11 أغسطس 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------

